# Grub :(

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab so meine probs mit dem grub ,

ich war eigentlich immer LILO anhänger nun wo ich gentoo installiert hab komm ich mit deren bezeichnung nicht ganz zurecht ..

hda1 =(hd0,0)

hmm kann mir jemand das mal an ein paar beispielen näher erläutern .

sprich wenn ich hdb1, hdb4,hdc7,

aber was wichtiger ist was mach ich bei scsi.. 

hab momentan das so

sda1 /boot

sda2 swap

sda3 /

wie muss ich das dann den grub beibringen ? /dev/hd? nimmt er nicht 

danke im vorraus 

cu   :Rolling Eyes:  spaci76

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

hab zwar gentoo noch nicht installiert (mach ich nachher)

aber ich denke dann machst du

root(sd0,0)  fuer hda1

mfg codi^_^

----------

## ploptor

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm kann mir jemand das mal an ein paar beispielen näher erläutern .
> 
> sprich wenn ich hdb1, hdb4,hdc7,
> ...

 

die Platte hda ist 0, hdb 1 usw.

der zweite Wert stellt die Partition dar (also Partition 1 ist 0; 2 ist 1 usw):

hdb1 = hd(1,0)

hdb4 = hd(1,3)

hdc7 = hd(2,6)

Ich habe zwar kein SCSI, aber ich denke sda1 wird mit sd(0,0)  dargestellt.

In diesem Fall wuerde ich (rein hypotetisch, sitze grad an keinem Grub) ein

```

root(sd0,0)

setup(sd0)

```

probieren

HTH,

 ploptor

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also das haut net hin er bringt ein fehler..

Error 23 : Error wihle parsing Error

hmm wenn das irgendwas bedeutet .. ich hab dort kein disk LW angeschlossen ..

hmm weis da noch jemand bescheid??

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Larde

*Mich schnell auf dem Rechner auf der Arbeit einlogg und nachschau*

Ah, ok. Auf meinem reinem SCSI-Rechner dort habe ich folgende menu.lst:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.19-r7 root=/dev/sda2

```

Die erste Platte ist für grub hd0, egal ob SCSI oder IDE.   :Smile: 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,

Larde.

----------

## ElCondor

Keine direkte Hilfe, aber: grub ist ja kein muss, ich hab auf einem rechner grub, am andern lilo, nimm einfach den mit dem du dir leichter tust, ein bootloader ist soviel ärger nicht wert  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## ploptor

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Keine direkte Hilfe, aber: grub ist ja kein muss, ich hab auf einem rechner grub, am andern lilo, nimm einfach den mit dem du dir leichter tust, ein bootloader ist soviel ärger nicht wert 
> 
> * ElCondor pasa *

 

 :Very Happy: 

Da hast du eigentlich recht,

@spaci76 wenn du es aber doch noch versuchen willst probiers mal hier

http://www.gnu.org/manual/grub/html_mono/grub.html

ploptor

----------

